# Spoke rims



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I am building a small trailer to tow behind the tractor and the wheels I plan on using are rusted out. I am going to grind off the old rim and cut out the center of a newer 15" vehicle rim. The plan is to weld the spokes to the new rim and use these again. I know for sure that the spoke wheels are 45 plus years old. Has anyone seen rims like this before and can you tell me what they were originally used on. Thanks. Bye


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not an expert but I would guess the "JD" is a good clue


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Info from another site.......
"These are NOS rims, 16' x 4' wide inside the bead area. on the cap is embossed JD 2421, stamped into the rim is J17572 and printed on the rim is JD 563 they have straight roller bearings 3 per wheel."
&
"Deere EPC shows them to be used on elevators, corn shellers, hammer mills, disk harrows and the like. Looks like a common implement wheel to me."


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Info from another site.......
> "These are NOS rims, 16' x 4' wide inside the bead area. on the cap is embossed JD 2421, stamped into the rim is J17572 and printed on the rim is JD 563 they have straight roller bearings 3 per wheel."
> &
> "Deere EPC shows them to be used on elevators, corn shellers, hammer mills, disk harrows and the like. Looks like a common implement wheel to me."


Thanks Thomas, that is the info that I needed. Bye


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Bulldog, that is going to make a very nice trailer. Of course we want pics when done.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Well today I had a little extra time so I cut the centers out of two car rims to replace the originals. Also working on another project for a friend of mine ( going to start a post on that also) so still have to weld the spokes to the new rims. That is going to be the tricky part, keeping everything in alignment. I'm starting to run out of picture space in this thread, so I'll start a new one and I'll keep posting pictures as I progress with the build. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting,do keep the updates coming.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I spent the whole day out with the welding gear and finished the trailer rims and installed my new snow blade. Because of clearance issues I had to weld the rims with the dish out, not what I wanted but will have to do. The tricky part to all of this was in truing up everything so it wouldn't wobble. The next step will be to grind, sandblast, and paint the wheel. Here is what it looks like now. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep true artist at work.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I sure like to watch the progress on these kind of jobs. Keep us updated when you have the time.


----------

